# Acrylic Floor Paint on Deck



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

We have a customer who has coated her deck (properly weathered and cleaned) with Zinsser 1-2-3 and then Pratt & Lambert's Withstand Acrylic floor finish. She put a coat of 1-2-3 on and let it dry a couple hours as per the instructions on the can. Then they applied one coat of paint, waited 2 days and applied another coat of paint. The deck is raised off the ground several feet and has plenty of airflow. The bottom is not coated. We've had no rain and warm nights for quite a while. However I got a call today from them telling me the deck feels sticky. Considering the conditions and products used and the fact the last coat has been drying for a week, I can't think of what would be the problem. It is a deep color with a lot of tint. Is there anything else I might be missing? I'd usually say moisture or each coat was too heavy with too short a dry time. Everything seems done by the book though. Also the railings are fine, it's just the deck surface. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

gideond said:


> We have a customer who has coated her deck (properly weathered and cleaned) with Zinsser 1-2-3 and then Pratt & Lambert's Withstand Acrylic floor finish. She put a coat of 1-2-3 on and let it dry a couple hours as per the instructions on the can. Then they applied one coat of paint, waited 2 days and applied another coat of paint. The deck is raised off the ground several feet and has plenty of airflow. The bottom is not coated. We've had no rain and warm nights for quite a while. However I got a call today from them telling me the deck feels sticky. Considering the conditions and products used and the fact the last coat has been drying for a week, I can't think of what would be the problem. It is a deep color with a lot of tint. Is there anything else I might be missing? I'd usually say moisture or each coat was too heavy with too short a dry time. Everything seems done by the book though. Also the railings are fine, it's just the deck surface. Any input is appreciated.



Why the 123 on the floor? I didn't think thats too be used on floors? Aren't the floors paints made to be directly on to the floors? If and when I had to prime a deck for solid color I used an oil primer that says can be used on horizontal services.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

According to P&Ls label it says to prime with a 100% acrylic primer first. I never would have recommended that anyone put this type of system on a deck in the first place. If they really wanted acrylic I'd opt for a solid stain. Someone else here evidently sold them this system. And according to P&L it should work fine. I still can't come to terms with using any sort of actual paint on a deck though. Railing maybe, but not the walking surface. I've heard of too many problems.

On a related note, I just looked at the 1-2-3 can and yes it says not to use it on decks or walking surfaces. I have seen it used this way in the past, but only on concrete and it never had any issues. Wood and concrete are two different beasts though. As soon as I figure out who sold them this I'll have some choice words.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Yep, without closely guarded maintenance, that will be a peeling mess sooner than later. Sounds like something a painter would recommend :001_unsure:

Slow curing almost always means one thing.. application error


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

we use armour seal tred plex from SW it is an acyrlic latex acts like a epoxy but its pretty thin. you can scrcth it with a knife it doesnt budge. We never use latex primer always oil...


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Get this. I just looked as the Withstand can again and it turns out I was wrong. They DON'T recommend 100% acrylic. They recommend a normal Latex house primer under it. Something is seriously screwed up about their recommendations. I'll have to call the tech department Monday and try and figure out how to proceed. I think the rep needs to go have a look at it. Technically, even though I wouldn't normally recommend this system myself, it is a valid application by the manufacturer's instructions. So I'll let P&L deal with it.


----------

